# Allen Kraken XLA poon reel



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

If you can tell there is a difference in weight of 1/2 oz with a reel, on a rod that big during a cast, then there is something wrong with the way you are casting it. With a rod and line weight that much, that shouldn't be a noticeable difference.

The amount of drag pressure that can be applied by a reel, isn't as important as the drag system as a whole, holding out and maintaining reliability under load with multiple heavy runs, day in and day out. I've seen drags that you could completely lock down if needed, but failed after a weekend of heavy poon fishing. I've personally seen bearings burn out, disc fail, axles bent, frames bent, spools spread, reel seats broken off, handles come apart.... Shall I go on?

Hopefully, the reel will hold out. I think if this company really wanted to enter into this game of big game reels, they should have gathered some pro staff and field testers to really put it thru the ringer, not just catch a few dinks with them, then do write ups on them. As far as I can tell, I'm not really seeing nor hearing anything about them as an established big game reel. Sure we all can catch standard inshore fish with their smaller reels, but the big game reels those fish are a different ballgame. Hopefully for you, they did their homework and put them thru real world testing. Otherwise, it's just a roll of the dice..


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

agreed - long term - we'll see - no real way of knowing. I too was surprised to feel any weight difference in half an ounce on an 11 wt rig- right or wrong - I can and really enjoy the lighter reel. By the way, this will be my backup rig - I will be getting a Nautilus silver king shortly as well - it weighs exactly the same as the XLA.


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

[QUOTE="Backwater, post: 327291, member: 8271" I think if this company really wanted to enter into this game of big game reels, they should have gathered some pro staff and field testers to really put it thru the ringer, not just catch a few dinks with them, then do write ups on them. As far as I can tell, I'm not really seeing nor hearing anything about them as an established big game reel. [/QUOTE]

I disagree. (Granted, I'm a fan boy) Allen has grown through word of mouth and testimonials on forums just like this one. They have written their own testimonials after taking new gear on trips and putting it through the ringer. Why put in money, time, and effort to bring in some guides when you can put your own trip together and just enjoy it? What they've done to this point seems to have worked. 
I understand Tarpon fishermen being more apprehensive with the cost already put in to their trips, but to suggest Allen isn't a serious contender just because they do things different seems short sighted.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

KnotHome said:


> I disagree....




Knothome, with all due respect, I do see that they are putting in the time on the smaller reels. But there is not much to see with the bigger reels getting solid reviews on big fish. Why? Because those guides and unpaid field reps that tarpon, tuna (not small stuff), GT's, AJ's and bill fish, want known, proven reliability with those fish, especially when being productive with their clients is at stake.

Only time will tell.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

MSG said:


> agreed - long term - we'll see - no real way of knowing. I too was surprised to feel any weight difference in half an ounce on an 11 wt rig- right or wrong - I can and really enjoy the lighter reel. By the way, this will be my backup rig - I will be getting a Nautilus silver king shortly as well - it weighs exactly the same as the XLA.


What area do you live and fish?

Why get the XLA when you have a Nautilus coming soon?


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

Backwater said:


> What area do you live and fish?
> 
> Why get the XLA when you have a Nautilus coming soon?


I Live in Miami - fish here, the keys, flamingo, chock and usually go to Boca Grande once a year. I will use the allen as a backup and to keep a 2nd line spooled up ready to go when needed. However, I currently have a Nautilus NV11/12 that I am selling, and based on the line retrieval and weight, I would rather use the new Allen. 
As far as being proven - someone's gotta start using it - if no one ever tried anything new and only stayed with the previous tried and true and proven, then there would never be any new reels. At some point, Nautilus and Hatch were the new kids on the block....


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

MSG said:


> I Live in Miami - fish here, the keys, flamingo, chock and usually go to Boca Grande once a year. I will use the allen as a backup and to keep a 2nd line spooled up ready to go when needed. However, I currently have a Nautilus NV11/12 that I am selling, and based on the line retrieval and weight, I would rather use the new Allen.
> As far as being proven - someone's gotta start using it - if no one ever tried anything new and only stayed with the previous tried and true and proven, then there would never be any new reels. At some point, Nautilus and Hatch were the new kids on the block....


Seems that the reel you have would be ideal for that rod. Plus you have the shop right there in your back yard in case something happens to the reel. Your rod will fail before that reel will fail. I actually fish that combo last spring with a guy (his outfit) I think it balances out nicely.

Again, one thing to remember when throwing a big rod with heavy line. A slightly heavier reel helps to counter balance that line on the swing. You'll never feel that tho if you are holding the rod and your elbows out and high. Otherwise, no matter what the weight of the reel is, you'll have rotator cuff problems in short order, even with a reel that weighs 2oz with that rod and line. The reel is not the problem, Not even the rod weight, it's the swing weight (or travel weight) of the line when it's in the air, at that heavy line weight rating. Go stick your Nautilus reel back on that rod again and try it with your elbow down to your side and then rotate your body back and forth on your back and front cast as you side cast the rod (at a 45 degree angle), with your arm down and elbow down to your side. Your hand and wrist is now the fulcrum point and acts like a pendulum. The reel is position under the rod and acts like a counter balance. You can open up your casting stroke some by allowing your hand to drift a bit back and forth along the same plain, but never needing to raise your elbow. With that method, you can cast a rod with a reel that weighs 10lbs, I promise you!  That rod is really design to launch a line with very little effort since the tip has more flex that others. You can cast that thing where it hardly looks like you are moving the reel and it will feel no different that if you had your elbow and forearm planted on a table, standing upright.

On a big stick like that, if I had to choose a reel that weighed the same as a reel you would put on an 8wt rod and an old school Fin nor Ahab 12wt brick of a reel, on your 11wt NXT? I'd be grabbing the Fin Nor brick all day long!

Just my view and experience on the subject.


----------



## ToddRoberts (Sep 26, 2020)

Backwater said:


> If you can tell there is a difference in weight of 1/2 oz with a reel, on a rod that big during a cast, then there is something wrong with the way you are casting it. With a rod and line weight that much, that shouldn't be a noticeable difference.
> 
> The amount of drag pressure that can be applied by a reel, isn't as important as the drag system as a whole, holding out and maintaining reliability under load with multiple heavy runs, day in and day out. I've seen drags that you could completely lock down if needed, but failed after a weekend of heavy poon fishing. I've personally seen bearings burn out, disc fail, axles bent, frames bent, spools spread, reel seats broken off, handles come apart.... Shall I go on?
> 
> Hopefully, the reel will hold out. I think if this company really wanted to enter into this game of big game reels, they should have gathered some pro staff and field testers to really put it thru the ringer, not just catch a few dinks with them, then do write ups on them. As far as I can tell, I'm not really seeing nor hearing anything about them as an established big game reel. Sure we all can catch standard inshore fish with their smaller reels, but the big game reels those fish are a different ballgame. Hopefully for you, they did their homework and put them thru real world testing. Otherwise, it's just a roll of the dice..


Jeez, you sound like one of those guys I don't want to be anywhere near when fishing. So the guy you're responding to says he noticed a difference with the new reel and you respond that it can't be true and it must be the way he casts. You must be fun at parties...
Then you complain about the product testing without really knowing the entire testing process. But we do have to listen and believe your fishing exploits about reels falling apart. No, don't go on.


----------

